# اعرف مين عملك اوف لين على الياهو  بالشرح ادخل بسرعة



## tonylovejesus (29 مارس 2009)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس *
*اله واحد امين*

*عايز تعرف مين عملك اوف لين على الياهو برنامج buddy check يخليك تعرف *

*مع الشرح*

1





2






3





5





6





7





 8





8






 8





9





10





11





وكدة الشرح خلص

رابط التحميل 

*http://www.ziddu.com/download/4063971/buddycheck.zip.html*

*اذكرونى فى صلاتكم *http://www.ziddu.com/download/4063971/buddycheck.zip.html


----------



## GogoRagheb (29 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليك ولتعبك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
جاري التحميل​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 مارس 2009)

*شكرا ليك 

tonycraspo

وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## tonylovejesus (29 مارس 2009)

شكرا على مروركم


----------



## tonylovejesus (31 مارس 2009)

فين الردود  البرنامج مش حلو؟؟؟


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على البرنامج والشرح 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2009)

شكرالك

tonycraspo


----------



## BishoRagheb (6 أبريل 2009)

شكرا علي البرنامج والشرح
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## Alexander.t (6 أبريل 2009)

جميل شكرا ليك


بس المشكله ان كل ما اسطب البرنامج ويعمل اتصال الياهو عندى يقفل وتظهرلى رساله معناه انو قفل عشان فى كمبيوتر تانى حاول يخش على الميل 


ياريت يجماعه حد يقولى ليه كده


ميرسى على البرنامج​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أبريل 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> جميل شكرا ليك
> 
> 
> بس المشكله ان كل ما اسطب البرنامج ويعمل اتصال الياهو عندى يقفل وتظهرلى رساله معناه انو قفل عشان فى كمبيوتر تانى حاول يخش على الميل
> ...




*بص يا مينا البرنامج لما تشغله بيقفل الميل

لانه لازم يا اما الميل يا اما البرنامج اللي شغال

مش ينفع الاتنين في وقت واحد

ممكن تعمل حاجه حلوه قوووي

ضيف ميل جديد مش مهم  في البرنامج حتي لو الميل ده فيه اسم واحد

وافتح البرنامج بالميل ده ولما يقلك كل الاسماء اختار نعم

وكده البرنامج هيشتغل بالميل اللي مش مهم 

وكمان هيشوف الاسماء اللي علي ميلك الاصلي 

يارب اكون عرفت افهمك ولو مفهمتنيش قولي

وانا هنزلك شرح بالصور ​*


----------



## lovely dove (6 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا كتير علي البرنامج 
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## zama (6 أبريل 2009)

شكراً على البرنامج


----------



## zama (6 أبريل 2009)

الحقيقة موضوع يستاهل التقييم


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى ليك يا tonycraspo​


----------



## Alexander.t (6 أبريل 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *بص يا مينا البرنامج لما تشغله بيقفل الميل
> 
> لانه لازم يا اما الميل يا اما البرنامج اللي شغال
> 
> ...



لا يمعلم تمام  ومش لازم صور ولا حاجه  انا فهمت معلش حبيبى تعبتك معايا

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mr.hima (6 أبريل 2009)

شكرا انا بستخدم البرنمج دة من زمان بس جميل شكرا ليك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> لا يمعلم تمام  ومش لازم صور ولا حاجه  انا فهمت معلش حبيبى تعبتك معايا
> 
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​




*
اي خدمه يا معلمي


انت تؤمر ياجميل​*


----------



## SALVATION (8 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا كتييير تونى_
_وشكرا كتيير مايكل للايضاح_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## tonylovejesus (13 أبريل 2009)

kokoman

 كليمو

BishoRagheb

elbatal 2010

mikel coco

*شكرا لمروركم*


----------



## new.heart (8 مايو 2009)

ميرسى ليك

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## just member (8 مايو 2009)

*شرحك وافى *
*شكرا الك ولتعب محبتك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## tonylovejesus (12 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى على مروركم*


----------



## هانى القاهر (17 مايو 2009)

شكرا لتعبك tonycraspo
وكمان ممكن نعمل check buddy بواسطة
www.ydetector.com


----------



## _chrstin_ (17 مايو 2009)

بجد البرنامج حلو اوى ربنا يعوض تعبك خير​


----------



## Boutros Popos (20 مايو 2009)

ربنا يبركك​:big35:​


----------



## tonylovejesus (17 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى ليكم


----------



## mr.hima (24 يونيو 2009)

شكرا ا توني على البرنامج 
ليا تعليق صغير  
البرنامج دة يا جماعة النسخة القديمة منة زي الفل مفهاش حاجة مش عارف هيا اللي رفعها توني ولا لاء...ولا دي اخر اصدار من البرنامج
لأن اخر اصدار من البرنامج انا جيت احملة من موقع الشركة المنتجة للبرنامج الانتي فيرس اللي عندي مسك فية فيرس ... الكلام دة حاولت فية كذا مرة ... بأكتر من نوع  انتي فيرس  
والحكاية دي بالنسبة للفرجن الحديث للبرنامج 
اما لو توني جايبلكم الفرجن القديم يبقي خدمكم


----------



## tonylovejesus (30 يونيو 2009)

*دة اول فرجين مش الجديد ومش مفيرس*

*شكرا على مرورك ونورت الموضوع *​


----------



## Tota Christ (11 يوليو 2009)

مرسى على البرنامج​


----------



## malak_adel_4 (22 يوليو 2009)

هو فعلا برنامج حلو وانا مستخدمة علطول


----------



## tonylovejesus (22 يوليو 2009)

*merci ya tota 
merci ya malak*​


----------

